# صديقى المسلم بيقولى انتو مش موافقين على تطبيق الشريعة لية ؟



## ramy22 (11 يونيو 2012)

سعيدة 

سالنى صديقى المسلم اليوم عن رفض الاقباط لتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وقالى هو ايام محمد  يعنى كان اية الى مطبق مش الشريعة بردة ورجع قالى هو كان حد دايسلكم على طرف ما انتم كنتم عايشيين امنيين على نفسكم وبيوتكم واملاكم لاخرة 
وكمان هيكون ليكم الحق انكم تتحاكموا تبع شريعتكم مع انى مش فاهم الجزئية دى 
وقالى فى الاخر اية المشكلة لما دولة تكون دينية بحتة 
( السؤال دة انا وقفت عندة كتيير ) 

هى اية صح المشكلة لما دولة تكون دينية بحتة ؟ 


thanks​


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2012)

لا اقولة مش معترضين احنا بشرط واحد
طبق شريعتك على نفسك مش تفرضها على غيرك لا يؤمن بها
هايقولك منتوا هتحتكموا لشرائعكم فى احوالكم الشخصية
قولة معلهش ومش عايزين تطبق علينا شريعتك فى حياتنا المجتمعية والمدنية  برضة مش الشخصية بس
لو قالك اوك موافق قولة طبقها من دلوقت وانا مالى  ههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)

*ينقل الي المنتدي العام ويترك تحت تصرف مشرفي القسم*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يونيو 2012)

مش موافقين على تطبيق الشريعة لاننا بذلك نرجع الى العصر الجاهلى الدنيا بتتقدم واحنا بنتاخر الى الخلف


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2012)

قول له عشان غير عادلة وظالمة وهمجية وبربرية ودقناها بنفسنا 14 قرن....

هيقول لك كانت عصور عادلة....قول له ده انتوا اللي بتزوروا التاريخ لنفسكم....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

ramy22 قال:


> سعيدة
> 
> سالنى صديقى المسلم اليوم عن رفض الاقباط لتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وقالى هو ايام محمد  يعنى كان اية الى مطبق مش الشريعة بردة ورجع قالى هو كان حد دايسلكم على طرف ما انتم كنتم عايشيين امنيين على نفسكم وبيوتكم واملاكم لاخرة
> وكمان هيكون ليكم الحق انكم تتحاكموا تبع شريعتكم مع انى مش فاهم الجزئية دى
> ...


*
عندنا أمثلة حية بدون تزويق وخداع 

عندنا ما رأيناه فى السودان وما رأيناه فى أفغانستان وما رأيناه فى إيران

بل وعندنا ما فعلوه فى الأقباط من حرق وتفجير الكنائس وبيوت الأقباط ، ولستة الكنائس لا تنتهى ، مثل تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية وغيرها

فهل نأمن لهؤلاء المجرمين  !!!!!!!!!

وسيرة نبيهم وصحابته ، مملوءة بسفك الدماء ، لكل من يفتح فمه بكلمة ، حتى لو كانت إمرأة عجوز

فهل نأمن لهؤلاء المجرمين  !!!!!!!!!

بل إن سيرتهم مملوءة بالإغتيالات الداخلية بينهم وبين بعضهم ، فعطشهم للدماء لا يتوقف ، مثل قتل الصحابة لبعضهم البعض ، ومثل قتل الإخوان المسلمين لبعضهم البعض

فهل نأمن لهؤلاء المجرمين  !!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

صح ايه المشكلة فى تطبيق الشريعة ؟ ليه منخليهاش دولة مصبوغة بالصبغة الاسلامية و يصبح الاقباط مجرد اقلية فعلا مش مواطنين لهم ما للمسلمين و عليهم ماعلى المسلمين .. لانها ببساطة هتبقى مش بلد المسيحيين هيبقو ضيوف فى ارضهم ... كل مسيحى هيستعطى حقه و المسلم يعتقد انه ينعِم عليه بالحياة على ارض هذه البلد .. و تضمن منين صدق كلامهم ؟ لم يصدقو فى اى وعد سبق و قطعوه .. اهو لو دولة مدنية ظالمة هيكون الظلم على الجميع و ساعتها المساواة فى الظلم عدل و يمكن الظلم يجمع الناس على قلب رجل واحد .. لكن لما تبقى دولة اسلامية ظالمة المسيحيين اول من ينكوى بنارها و خصوصا فى ظل تعصب اعمى مش مفهومله اسباب من المسلميين الجاهلين بابسط شرائعهم و مسَلمين دماغهم لاى واحد يقول قال الله و قال الرسول .. عرفت ليه مينفعش تكون دولة اسلامية .. عشان متتهرسش اكتر ما انت مهروس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

*يا إما السائل ما شافش طعم الظلم الدينى فى مصر نهائياً ، لا هو ولا حد من أهله ، وكمان ما شافش المجازر ضد الأقباط ، من الكشح لماسبيرو

يا إما السائل من وادى تانى ، وعلشان كده لا يشعر بما نشعر 

وإلاَّ كان جاوب صديقه المسلم

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

يا استاذ مكرم خلينا نقول ان السائل متسامح بدرجة كبيرة او انه ماشى جنب الحيط فمحتكش بحاجة زى كدة او انه يظن ان الظلم اللى شايفه موحد على كل الناس .. و لو محسش بالظلم فربنا يحميه و يهون على اللى شافو و شربو مراره


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا استاذ مكرم خلينا نقول ان السائل متسامح بدرجة كبيرة او انه ماشى جنب الحيط فمحتكش بحاجة زى كدة او انه يظن ان الظلم اللى شايفه موحد على كل الناس .. و لو محسش بالظلم فربنا يحميه و يهون على اللى شافو و شربو مراره


*
يعنى لا هوه ولا حد يعرفه شاف الظلم

ولا هوه ولا حد يعرفه قاله ، عن إللى بيحصل من مذابح ضخمة مثل : الكشح وكنيسة القديسين ودهس المدرعات للمسيحيين فى ماسبيرو

يعنى لا بيشوف نت ولا تلفزيون ولا بسمع راديو ولا بيقرأ جرايد ، ولا ليه أقاريب ولا أصحاب قالوله حاجة !!!!!!!!

ده يبقى يابخته 


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

*فيه ملحوظة جانبية ظريفة شوية

إن حكاية : صديقى المسلم قاللى كذا وكذا

إتكررت فى هذا الإسبوع فى عدة مواضيع !!!!!!!!!

ظاهرة لطيفة ، مش كده وللا آيه 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

*مين اللى قال أن الشريعة الأسلامية غير مطبقة ؟؟؟*
*ومن قبل أراجوازات الحرية والعدالة ؟؟*
*أسأل صديقك ..*
*أنت بتتجوز وتطلق أزاى ؟*
*بترث أزاى ؟؟*
*قانون الخُلع دة جاى منين ؟ من الشريعة وألا من أمريكا ؟*
*تلفزيون بلدك بينقل صلاة الجمعة والآذان فى كل وقت والا بينقل أية ؟*
*الشريعة الأسلامية مُطبقة فعلاً ...*
*وأتحدى لو عرف هو يرد عليك ...!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

*

يعنى هيه ناقصة زلطة 

ناقصة تطبيق الحدود رسمياً وعلنياً ، بعدما طبقوها فى الفترة الماضية بطريقة ودية 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *يعنى هيه ناقصة زلطة *
> 
> *ناقصة تطبيق الحدود رسمياً وعلنياً ، بعدما طبقوها فى الفترة الماضية بطريقة ودية *


*لأ الموضوع اخطر من ذلك بكثير جدا*
*للأسف المسلم البسيط لا يعى ماذا يخطط هؤلاء*
*هو فاهم ان الأقباط خايفين ...فى حين أن من يجب ان يخاف هو...**لا الأقباط ..*
*الأخوان يعرفون تمام المعرفة أن المساس ( بالأقليات الدينية ) من شأنه أن يفتح عليهم أبواب الجحيم من الدول الغربية*
*أمريكا ودول الآتحاد ألاوروبى*
*يتمسح هؤلاء الأفاعى فى ان الخوف يأتى من تجاه أقباط مصر ويجعلون المسلم يروج لهذه الفكرة ..( فى خبث شديد )*
*حتى يقوم من ناحيته يقوم بتطمين بنى وطنه من جيرانه وأصدقائه وزملائه* ...
*أسأل أى مسلم ...ماهى الشريعة التى تريد تطبيقها ؟؟!!!*
*هذا السؤال وجهته لمجموعة من الرجال مثقفين وعلى درجة من التعليم المميز وفى مناصب ممتازة*
*ولم أجد أجابة منهم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

*لست معك أخى الحبيب

فليس الخوف من الغرب ، لأنهم سدين بوقهم بالبترول وصفقات المشتروات العسكرية والمدنية

بل يجب أن يخاف المسلم ، لأنه لن يسلم منهم

فهم دميون ، ولا تنسى تاريخهم الدموى ضد بعض ، من قبل موقعة الجمل ، وحتى قتلهم حسن البنا ، وقتل ناصر (قائد الجناح العسكرى للإخوان قبل حركتهم) لهم قبلما يقتلوه ، وقتلهم للسادات قبلما يقتلهم ... إلخ إلخ إلخ

فالمسلم ينبغى أن يخاف أضعاف المسيحى

لأن المسيحى -عندما يقتلوه من أجل المسيح - سيذهب لملكوت النعيم الأبدى ، بينما المسلم عندما يقتلوه ، سيذهب للعذاب ، إن كان عذاب القبر بحسب قولهم ، أو الجحيم بحسب قول آخر 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فيه ملحوظة جانبية ظريفة شوية
> 
> إن حكاية : صديقى المسلم قاللى كذا وكذا
> 
> ...




*تعقيب واجب :

بلا شك ، إحدى هذه الحالات واقعية

ولكنى أقصد بقية الحالات المتواترة تحت أسماء مختلفة وفى مواضيع مختلفة فى فترة قصيرة
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 يونيو 2012)

[

*



لأن المسيحى -عندما يقتلوه من أجل المسيح - سيذهب لملكوت النعيم الأبدى ، بينما المسلم عندما يقتلوه ، سيذهب للعذاب ، إن كان عذاب القبر بحسب قولهم ، أو الجحيم بحسب قول آخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*متأكد يامكرم ؟*


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2012)

الحكم الدينى مهزلة بكل المقاييس ويناقض الأعلان العالمى لحقوق الأنسان
اليس من المفترض ان ينص القانون على انه لا تفرقة بين مواطن وآخر طبقا للونه او جنسه او دينه او نوعه
*فكيف تجعل هناك اغلبية تابعة للدين الحاكم وأقلية لا تنتمى له ؟!!*
بلا شك هذا سيحدث فصل وتمييز وتفرقة على اساس الدين

غير ان حكاوى كتب القراءة عن سماحة الأسلام لا تُقنع الا المغيبين ,* إسأل اى شيخ "هل يستوى المسلم مع الكافر ؟ " وسيجيبك "قطعا لا" , ومعلوم بالضرورة ان الإسلام يتبع ثقافة "الأعلون" وبالنسبة لأتباعه هو الدين الذى "يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه"*
*فكيف سنحتكم لدين بتلك العنصرية ؟!*

اضف انه التاريخ اثبت لنا فشل الإسلام , جميع الدول التى طبقته انتهى بها الأمر الى مزابل الدول !!


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2012)

اساله قوله الشريعه هتطبق ع ابن المرشد؟


----------



## white.angel (12 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*واحد زميلى مسلم بردو قالى حاجة زى كدة *
*قالى شفيق هيديكوا يا اقباط بالجزمه*
*انما الحكم الاسلامى هيحميكم 

**قولتلوا بأمارة ايه ..
 فرض الجزيه ولا الكنيسه اللى تتهد ماتتبنيش تانى .. 
ولا حد** الرد .. ولا تحليل اعراض واموال اهل الذمه *
*بص يابنى .. مرسى هيدى المسيحين بالجزمه .. 
بس شفيق هيدى المسيحين والمسلمين بالجزمه *
*وانا هنتخب اللى هيديكوا معانا D:*

*راح قالى انتِ حره .. بس الحكم الاسلامى حلو .. 
قولتله بالهنا والشفا على قلبك *​


----------



## watergold (12 يونيو 2012)

اسمعني يا حبيب الرب . قل لصديقك ان يطبق الشريعة المسيحية في حياته هل يقبل ؟ و هم يقولون لكم دينكم و لي دين ؟ مصر بحاجة الى وحدة لأن مصر هي معنى العروبة و التاريخ فأنتم المصرين و بالذات احباب الرب يسوع المسيح يجب ان تكونوا حكيمين في علاج الامور 

الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2012)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



			[



متأكد يامكرم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو لم أكن متأكداً بنسبة 100% ، لما تحملت ما أتحمله من أجله

لو لم يكن شهداء المسيحية جميعاً - بدأً من القديس إستفانوس ، وحتى الآن - متأكدون 100% ، لما إستشهدوا ولما إحتملوا العذابات

والإستشهاد المسيحى له ميزة خاصة

فهو ليس فى غمرة هيجان تقاتل ، فيه تكون قاتلاً أو مقتولاً ، حيث تتخدر المشاعر نتيجة هذه الحالة الهيجانية

بل إنه إستشهاد فى سلام ، حتى أن البطل القائد الحربى -مثل مارجرجس وفيلو باتير مرقوريوس- عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشهادة للمسيحية ، كان يخلع عنه السيف ويلقيه جانباً ، ثم يشهد للمسيح وهو أعزل إلاَّ من القوة التى يعطيها له المسيح

*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

*لازم تبقا فاهم الاول  ايه هى الشريعه وتبقا عارف كويس اوى كم الانتهاكات اللى بتتعمل والرياء والنفاق اللى بيزوءوا بيه شريعتهم علشان يبلفوا الناس الغلابه اللى معندهاش ادراك  لتفكيرهم  واعلفكره بيكونوا مسلمين وغلابه جدا ومش فاهمين  الاخوان عاوزين يعملوا ايه بالظبط واعتقد الاغلبيه لو فهموا وعرفوا تخطيط الاخوان وشكل البلد فى ظل تطبيق الشريعه عمرهم ما هيصوتوا ليهم لان دا هيكون خراب على الكل .....طبعا الاخوات الاعزاء كلهم اتكلموا كلام اكثر من رائع  عاوزاك تبقا عارف ان فى كتابهم  احيانا تلاقينا  اهل كتاب ومكرمين واحيانا نكون مشركين واحيانا اخرى تجدنا كفره  لما  بعيد الشر كده يحكموا البلد احنا  هنكون مين فى دول !!!! ودا احنا  كده فى الظلم اللى احنا فيه دا  والدهس اللى بندهسه ومطبقتش الشريعه اومال لما تطبق رسميا بقا هيحصلنا ايه  هما عاوزين يرجعوا عصور الخلافه اللى كان زمان  لو واحد قال نكته  ومجتش على هوا الحاكم او الخليفه بتتقطع رقبته وبلاوى وجهل كتير وتخلف  يعنى احنا لو اطبقت الشريعه دى معناها ان مصر للخلف دور .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يونيو 2012)

*عايزه حد يفهمني هل يطبق عليكم الشريعه في مصر مع انكم مسيحين؟
وليه مايطبقون عليكم دينكم ايش فيها؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عايزه حد يفهمني هل يطبق عليكم الشريعه في مصر مع انكم مسيحين؟
> وليه مايطبقون عليكم دينكم ايش فيها؟*


*
كلامك صح يا هيفاء و الي بتقوليه صح و دا المفروض انه لا يطبق علي من لا يؤمن به

بس الاخوان و السلفيين و الاخوان بالذات يعني حاجه غير ...تقولي لمين؟

عايزين يطبقوا الشريعه علي الكل زيما فرضوا الحجاب علي المسيحيين في ايران و السودان حينما كانت تطبق الشريعه علي الاديان الاخري و تجلد المسيحيه التي لا ترتدي ما لا يريدون حتي ادي هذا لتقسيم السودان

فهمتي بقي ؟

سلام
​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فيه ملحوظة جانبية ظريفة شوية
> 
> إن حكاية : صديقى المسلم قاللى كذا وكذا
> 
> ...



*كل واحد حر في كلامه و طريقه طرحه للموضوع يا اخ مكرم ما لم تتعارض و قوانين المنتدي و انت سيد العارفين...

سلام لك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> يعنى لا هوه ولا حد يعرفه شاف الظلم
> 
> ولا هوه ولا حد يعرفه قاله ، عن إللى بيحصل من مذابح ضخمة مثل : الكشح وكنيسة القديسين ودهس المدرعات للمسيحيين فى ماسبيرو
> ...



*المسلم العادي معترض اه علي الي بيحصل بس في الاول و الاخر مش همه و لا مركز تفكيره ما يحدث من اضطهاد هما بينسبوها للمتشددين بس

صدقني هما في وادي تاني

ليس تأييدا للاحداث التي تحدث لنا

و لكن عشان مش بتمسهم بشكل مباشر يومي في حياتهم اليوميه بشكل يسبب لهم قلق

بيتخضوا دقيقتين في الاخبار و يرجعوا لحياتهم تاني عادي يعني

مع احترامي الشديد علي الاخر لحضرتك انا افهم في تلك المنطقه(تفكير المسلم العادي) اكتر من حضرتك

و بكرر اسفي لو دا يزعلك

سلام يا غالي​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المسلم العادي معترض اه علي الي بيحصل بس في الاول و الاخر مش همه و لا مركز تفكيره ما يحدث من اضطهاد هما بينسبوها للمتشددين بس
> 
> صدقني هما في وادي تاني
> 
> ...



*حضرتك لم تقرأى الموضوع كله

فرجاء قراءة المداخلة فى سياقها
*


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

*اخواني لا تضعوا انفسكم في هذه المواقف رغم ان الاسلام يكفر و يسيء لنا بشكل عام نحن المسيحين بجميع طوائفنا فأنصح الجميع بتفادي هذا الكلام لأن حماية الرب سوف ترعنا دائماً فلا تقلقوا و لا يأخذكم الخوف. الاقباط محمين من رب المجد من دهور طويلة الى هذا اليوم كم من اضهاد و اجرام حصل في كنائس مصر و لكن رعاية الرب موجودة و بالعكس علينا جميعاً ان نكون اقوياء في وجه العواصف الرب لا ينسى وعده و إن نسيناه فهو معنا الى ابد الابدين *


*{}سلام المسيح معكم{}*​


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

نحن لا نعارض الدولة مهما كان حكمها! هل كان حكم قيصر الروماني مسيحياً؟ (ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله!)


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> نحن لا نعارض الدولة مهما كان حكمها! هل كان حكم قيصر الروماني مسيحياً؟ (ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله!)


من اين اتيت بهذا الإدعاء؟ وما معنى المعارضة التي تتكلم عنها؟ وما علاقة كون قيصر مسيحياً بكونه حكمه مقبول من عدمه؟!! انت تخلط اشياء لا علاقة له ببعض، فصفي ذهنك ثم تكلم.. ، ولا تضع نصوص في غير موضوعها، النص الذي وضعته قيل عن دفع حق الدولة، وهذا ندفعه، فلا تحاول إيهام القاريء أنك تفهم الكتاب المقدس..




العجيب انك تقول هنا :



> نحن لا نعارض الدولة مهما كان حكمها!


في حين أنك ترفض الوقوف مع الدولة وجيشها عندما تعاقب من يخرج عليها ويهددها :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211970&page=9


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من اين اتيت بهذا الإدعاء؟ وما معنى المعارضة التي تتكلم عنها؟ وما علاقة كون قيصر مسيحياً بكونه حكمه مقبول من عدمه؟!! انت تخلط اشياء لا علاقة له ببعض، فصفي ذهنك ثم تكلم.. ، ولا تضع نصوص في غير موضوعها، النص الذي وضعته قيل عن دفع حق الدولة، وهذا ندفعه، فلا تحاول إيهام القاريء أنك تفهم الكتاب المقدس..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بل على العكس. عندما قال يسوع جملته الشهيرة عن دفع الجزية لقيص لم يكن القيصر مسيحياً! روما لم تصبح مسيحية إلا في عهد قسطنطين. فما أعنيه أننا يجب أن نلتزم بالشريعة والدساتير في الدولة حتى لو لم تكن مسيحية. هذا ما عنيته.

أما ذكرك للنص للموضوع الآخر فهذا غريب. فأنا اعترضت على الأخ الأنطاكي لأنه قال "يجب القتل دون رحمة!" فأرجو عدم خلط المواضيع. والرب ينورك.
ثم لو كان الجيش هناك يحارب المسيحيين هل كنت سترد نفس الرد : بأنه يجب طاعة الدولة...؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> ثم لو كان الجيش هناك يحارب المسيحيين هل كنت سترد نفس الرد : بأنه يجب طاعة الدولة...؟


*
قيام الدولة بوظيفتها فى فرض القانون ، هو واجب عليها

مكتوب عن رجل الدولة أنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً

ففرض القانون واجب ، ضد كل من خرج على القانون 

فلماذا أنت تمانع فى فرض القانون على ميليشات إرهابية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهل المسيحيين عندهم ميليشيات إرهابية حتى تعمل هذه المقارنة الغريبة !!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> عندما قال يسوع جملته الشهيرة عن دفع الجزية لقيص لم يكن القيصر مسيحياً!



نعم، ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكلامي؟
اقتبس الجملة التي ترد عليها بدل من اقتباس الكلام كله وكتابة كلام لا اعرف عن ماذا ترد به!



> روما لم تصبح مسيحية إلا في عهد قسطنطين.


نعم، ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكلامي؟



> فما أعنيه أننا يجب أن نلتزم بالشريعة والدساتير في الدولة حتى لو لم تكن مسيحية. هذا ما عنيته.



كلام عام لا قيمة له، أي شريعة؟ 

الأمر كان عن "الجزية" التي كانت للمحتل كدولة، وليس لأجل إختلاف الدين ولعتق الرقبة من القتل وأخذ الإمرأة!!

فلا تخلط أيضاً..



> أما ذكرك للنص للموضوع الآخر فهذا غريب. فأنا اعترضت على الأخ الأنطاكي  لأنه قال "يجب القتل دون رحمة!" فأرجو عدم خلط المواضيع. والرب ينورك.


ذكرت انه غريب ولم توضح ما سبب غرابته، أفتكتب لأجل الكتابة إذن؟

نعم يجب من النظام القتل دون رحمة لكل من يثبت تورطه في الإنقلاب العسكري عليه! ما المشكلة في ذلك؟

امال هايقتله برحمة؟ قليل من التعقل !



> ثم لو كان الجيش هناك يحارب المسيحيين هل كنت سترد نفس الرد : بأنه يجب طاعة الدولة...؟


نعم، ولو كان يحاربني شخصيا...


أنت خالي الدليل..


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم يجب من النظام القتل دون رحمة لكل من يثبت تورطه في الإنقلاب العسكري عليه! ما المشكلة في ذلك؟
> 
> امال هايقتله برحمة؟ قليل من التعقل !
> 
> ...





Molka Molkan قال:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]



لا تعليق.[/SIZE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> لا تعليق


وهو المطلوب إثباته


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> قيام الدولة بوظيفتها فى فرض القانون ، هو واجب عليها
> 
> مكتوب عن رجل الدولة أنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً
> ...



إذا جئت وحاولت أن أغتصب منك مالك وبدأت بضربك على "الخد الأيمن"  أليس هذا ظلماً وإرهاباً؟
بماذا أمر يسوع؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> إذا جئت وحاولت أن أغتصب منك مالك وبدأت بضربك على "الخد الأيمن"  أليس هذا ظلماً وإرهاباً؟
> بماذا أمر يسوع؟



*هذه الشبهة تضعها فى قسم الشبهات وسنرد عليك هناك 

أما فى مداخلتىينا السابقتين ، فكنا نتحدث عن أمر آخر 

وهو قولك بأننا نرفض مقاومة سلطات الدولة للقوات الإرهابية الإسلامية 

فرد على مداخلتى التى كانت رداً على مداخلتك ، فقط لا غير
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> إذا جئت وحاولت أن أغتصب منك مالك وبدأت بضربك على "الخد الأيمن"  أليس هذا ظلماً وإرهاباً؟


"لماذا تضربني؟"؟

أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر (القانون) ، وما لله لله (العبادات) ، وعلى قدر طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس..



> بماذا أمر يسوع؟



بما اقله أنا..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 يونيو 2012)

على كذا هذا ما صار حكم اسلامي صار حكم من مزاجهم
وايش هو الا سلام اللي يقول ان احكامه تطبق على غير معتنقيه
سودان وايران الاولى فجأه صار دكتاتور الشيخ 
وايران شيعيه عندهم ولاية فقيه ودائما تغرد خارج السرب
جوسبل
فهمت ولكن عندي استفسار اخر هل ا تطبق عليكم احكام الشريعه الاسلاميه قصدي على ايام مبارك وباقي رؤساء؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2012)

*كانت توجد محاولات فى أيام السادات لتطبيق حد الردة على كل من يشهد إثنان مسلمان على أنه قال أمامهم أنه أسلم ، ثم رجع

وبالطبع هذا القانون كان يسمح بإستخدام الكذب الحلال ضد الأعداء أو التقية ، للكذب بأن أى شخص قال أمامهم أنه أسلم ، بالكذب ، ثم يواجهونه بحد الردة بقطع رقبته 

وقد وقف البابا شنودة ضد هذا القانون الظالم بكل شدة ، مما أثار السادات والإسلاميين ضده 

ولكن الحمد لله لم يتم تنفيذه 

كما جرت محاولات أيام مبارك لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فى الزواج على المسيحيين ، وجندوا لهذه المحاولة كل عملائهم من الذين إشترتهم مباحث خراب الدولة من المسيحيين ، ولكن البابا شنوده وقف ضده بكل قوته ، حتى أنه قال علانية للأساقفة : ممنوع عليكم تطبيق قرارات المحكمة التى تصدر بناء على هذا القانون ، وهذا أمر منى 

مما أهاج عليه مباحث خراب الدولة بشدة عنيفة جداً واثاروا ضده موجة تشهير رهيب 

ولكن القانون سقط والحمدلله

وأشياء أخرى مثل ذلك أيضاً
*


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هذه الشبهة تضعها فى قسم الشبهات وسنرد عليك هناك
> 
> أما فى مداخلتىينا السابقتين ، فكنا نتحدث عن أمر آخر
> 
> ...



ليس لدي شبهة. إن شئت افتح موضوعاً لهذا الغرض. لا حاجة عندي للاستيضاح.

يسوع لم يضع شروطاً للمسامحة كما يدعي بعض الجهلة بالمسيحية في هذا المنتدى. طبعاً لا أقصدك أنت.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> ليس لدي شبهة. إن شئت افتح موضوعاً لهذا الغرض. لا حاجة عندي للاستيضاح.
> 
> يسوع لم يضع شروطاً للمسامحة كما يدعي بعض الجهلة بالمسيحية في هذا المنتدى. طبعاً لا أقصدك أنت.


*
أنت عاوز آيــــــــــــــــه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كلامك كلام من لا يفهم فى المسيحية شيئ ، مثله مثل كلام الذين يقولون أن ربنا يسوع قال أن نقطع أيدينا ونقطع أرجلنا ، أو أنه ذبح أعداءه أمامه ، أو أنه تزوج من عشرة عذارى ، كنوع من التدليس بخطف كلمة والبناء عليها ما شاءوا من تلفيقات وخرافات 

كلام ربنا يسوع المسيح يُفهم من سياقه فى الإنجيل ، وليس بخطف كلمة هكذا 

فإن أردت الفهم ، فإسأل

ولكنك لا تفهم وتظن أنك عالم ، فماذا نفعل معك !!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

اخ سمير
لا تسقط طريقة عمل تشاريعك علينا
انت ملتزم بحرفية دينك , لدرجة انك لا تأكل او تشرب او تلبس او تتبول الا بأوامر واستيضاحات من رسولك , الأمر عندنا مختلف , فى المسيحية "الحرف يقتل" , السيد المسيح لم يقولها مباشرة لا تعنى ان لا نفعل شيئا او نضع شروطا , كما انك لا تفرق بين المسامحة والثقة , او المسامحة واستكمال العلاقة , ,هذا استنتاجك الخيالى المبنى على خلفيتك الأسلامية , نشكر الرب انه اعطانا مساحة ومرونة للتفكير فيما يناسبنا , ولسنا جامدين بحرف معين , سواء قيل او لم يقال


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/23

الله يسامحكم!
لن أقول أكثر من هذا.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/23
> 
> ...



*1 -- آمين يارب يسامحنا ويسامحك 

2 -- خيراً فعلت

++ وإن أردت أن تفهم الأمور بعمق ومن أهلها وليس من الغرباء عنها ، فنحن تحت أمرك

++ فمثلاً، الآية التى وضعتها ، لا تقول بالغفران على وجه الإطلاق ، بل لأشخاص يفعلون ما لا يفهمونه ، أى يصلبون المسيح ظناً منهم أنه مُدان ، بينما الذين يعرفون أنه غير مُدان ومع ذلك حكموا عليه ظلماً ، فلم يسامحهم 

أقول هذا كعينة على عدم إدراكك للمعنى الحقيقى 

فإن أردت المعرفة الحقيقة ، فلا تبدأ بالتعالى فوق الآخرين ، بل إيدأ بالتواضع 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

> يسوع لم يضع شروطاً للمسامحة كما يدعي بعض الجهلة بالمسيحية في هذا المنتدى. طبعاً لا أقصدك أنت.



إلى الآن نراك انت الوحيد الجاهل بالمسيحيية بل لست مسيحي أصلا..



> فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/23


وهذا دليل على أنك مزور، حيث انك تستخدم النصوص على هواك، فهذا النص قاله المسيح في وقت الآلام!



> الله يسامحكم!
> لن أقول أكثر من هذا.


سيسامحنا، ولكنك لم ترد!


----------



## GOD SERVANT (15 يونيو 2012)

ramy22 قال:


> سعيدة
> 
> سالنى صديقى المسلم اليوم عن رفض الاقباط لتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وقالى هو ايام محمد  يعنى كان اية الى مطبق مش الشريعة بردة ورجع قالى هو كان حد دايسلكم على طرف ما انتم كنتم عايشيين امنيين على نفسكم وبيوتكم واملاكم لاخرة
> وكمان هيكون ليكم الحق انكم تتحاكموا تبع شريعتكم مع انى مش فاهم الجزئية دى
> ...


إسأله
هل وقفت الشريعه ضد الحاكم بأمر الله فى اذلاله للمسيحيين أم كانت سندا له؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يونيو 2012)

كانت تطبق جزئيا ايام مبارك و من ايام الدوله العثمانيه

لانه يوجد نص جاير يقول اذا اختلف الزوجان المسيحيان في المله زي مثلا كاثوليكي و ارثوذوكسي

حين اذن تطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه عليهما...

دا احد الامثله

كذلك في تحريم التبني لدينا و سجن من يقوم به رغم انه غير محرم عندنا كذلك الفرائض اي المواريث

من خلال ما فهمته من سؤالك انك كنتي تسئلين هل كانت تطبق ايام مبارك ولالا هقولك جزئيا و جزء من سبب الموضوع دا الغاء المحاكم الدينيه لكل من الاقباط و المسلمين فدا زود المشكل اكتر

اتمني ان اكون قد اجبت علي سؤالك بدقه

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2012)

قول له ببساطة ، عشان انا عايز لما حد يسرق ياخد فرصة للتوبة، مش تتقطع ايده..
لأنه لو تاب بعد ما يتقطع ايده مش هاعرف ارجعها له ليكون انسان سليم مجتمعياً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *كذلك في تحريم التبني لدينا و سجن من يقوم به رغم انه غير محرم *


 *السجن ليس من أجل التبنى ...ولكن من يقوم بتزوير فى اوراق رسمية بادعاء ابن لغير ابيه او من يثبت بنوة لطفل على غير الحقيقة فى اوراق رسمية *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يونيو 2012)

*هذا لان التبني غير ممكن

رجعنا تاني للمربع صفر!​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2012)

تقصد إختى أن تحريم الشيئ الذى من المفروض عدم تحريمه ، يؤدى للإلتفاف حول هذا التحريم

فلنفترض أنه صدر قانون يحرم الأكل نهائياً ، أو مثل قرار السادات بمنع ذبح وأكل اللحوم  لمدة شهر ، فطبعاً الناس لن تنفذه ، بل ستلتف حول القانون 

فهنا العيب فى القانون

ولأن القانون مبنى على شريعة مغلوطة ، تم فيها التحريم لخدمة شهوة محمد تجاه زوجة إبنه ، فألغى إلهه الذى يسرع إلى هواه مبدأ التبنى كلية ، ليبيح له الزواج من زوجة إبنه بالتبنى ، وطبعاً لم يكن يوجد إله ولا يحزنزن ، بل هو نفسه الإله الذى يقرر بما يوافق شهوته الشخصية 

فالعيب دائماً من الشريعة الفاسدة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> ولأن القانون مبنى على شريعة مغلوطة ، تم فيها التحريم لخدمة شهوة محمد تجاه زوجة إبنه ، فألغى إلهه الذى يسرع إلى هواه مبدأ التبنى كلية ، ليبيح له الزواج من زوجة إبنه بالتبنى ، وطبعاً لم يكن يوجد إله ولا يحزنزن ، بل هو نفسه الإله الذى يقرر بما يوافق شهوته الشخصية



 التبني حرام لان الطفل مش من صلب من يتبنى  هذا هو السبب وانتهى 
مالها علاقه بتحليك اللي من مزاجك طبعا..

دام المشكله من الغاء المحاكم الدينيه .. رجعو محاكم وكل حد ينام على دين اللي يعتنقه..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2012)

> التبني حرام لان الطفل مش من صلب من يتبنى  هذا هو السبب وانتهى


يا سلام، واية يعني اللي يحرمه؟ ما الكل عارف انه مش من صلبه، ليه يبقى حرام!!؟ فين السبب؟!! هو حرام عشان هو حرام عشان هو حرام! متاز المنطق 

زمن التحريم نعرفه ونعرف سببه وانتي لم تردي بكلمة واحدة 



> مالها علاقه بتحليك اللي من مزاجك طبعا..


العلاقة ان التبني حصل في الموقف دا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> التبني حرام لان الطفل مش من صلب من يتبنى  هذا هو السبب وانتهى
> مالها علاقه بتحليك اللي من مزاجك طبعا..
> 
> دام المشكله من الغاء المحاكم الدينيه .. رجعو محاكم وكل حد ينام على دين اللي يعتنقه..



*تحليلي مش من مزاجي*

*كل ما اريد ان اقول ان الشريعه لا تطبق الا علي المسلم*

*فينبغي حين اذن ان يكون تطبيق تحريم التبني للمسلم فقط و يسمح للمسيحي بذلك لان شريعته لا تحرمها (مش من مزاجي يعني)*

*و لذلك تعتبر العقوبه جائره لانه يتم تطبيق الشريعه علي الاثنين و ليس علي المسلم فقط الذي اذا تبني خالف شرعه هو و ليس نحن*

*و هنا احيلك علي كلامك السابق القائل: لماذا تطبق الشريعه عليكم و انتم مسيحيين*

*جبت لك مثل فحصل لك لبس اتمني ان اكون قد وضحته*

*و فعلا ارجاع المحاكم المليه الشرعيه جزء من حل المشكله*


*سلام*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

جوسبل اقتباسي كان رد على مكرم مو عليكِ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> يا سلام، واية يعني اللي يحرمه؟ ما الكل عارف انه مش من صلبه، ليه يبقى حرام!!؟ فين السبب؟!! هو حرام عشان هو حرام عشان هو حرام! متاز المنطق
> زمن التحريم نعرفه ونعرف سببه وانتي لم تردي بكلمة واحد



 مش بضروره كل الناس تعرف انه متبني طفل
وخصوصا اللي ما ينجبون اطفال بامكانهم يتبنون وينسبونه لهم من غير ما احد يعرف التبني هذا مشكله بعد كده لان في احكام تطبق عليه ماهو يستحقها او تكون ظلم بالنسبه له او انه ياخذ حق غيره بطريقه اخرى
 بامكانهم يتبنو طفل من غير التنسيب لغير ابوه, اظن واضحه.


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2012)

> مش بضروره كل الناس تعرف انه متبني طفل


ولا كل الناس تعرف انه ابنه اللي من صلبه هو ابنه، تبرير اجوف وفارغ وضعيف جداً، ولا كل الناس بتعرف ان الزوجة زوجة هذا الرجل، ولا ان المراة هذه اخته .. منطق ضعيف جدا..



> وخصوصا اللي ما ينجبون اطفال بامكانهم يتبنون وينسبونه لهم من غير ما احد  يعرف التبني هذا مشكله بعد كده لان في احكام تطبق عليه ماهو يستحقها او  تكون ظلم بالنسبه له او انه ياخذ حق غيره بطريقه اخرى


احنا مش بناقش دينك هنا، احنا بنقول انكم ماتعملوش كدا عشان دي شريعتكم، لكن احنا مانعملش كدا ليه؟ عشان دي شريعتكم؟!!



> بامكانهم يتبنو طفل من غير التنسيب لغير ابوه, اظن واضحه.


وانت مالك ، ينتسب او ما ينتسبش، هو حر، انت مالك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بامكانهم يتبنو طفل من غير التنسيب لغير ابوه, اظن واضحه.



*فيه أطفال لقطاء ، أو من بعد الحروب ، يكونوا غير معروفين الأهل نهائياً

فهذه ليست حجة لإلغاء نظام التبنى
*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2012)

الكلام كويس الاهم اللى شيفينة
والدليل كان موقف الزواج الثانى كان فى ارغام للكنيسة على تطبيق حكم المحكمة بزواج الثانى
ولو الكنيسة اعترضة واستندت على الكتاب المقدس يقولك اه الكنيسة دولة جوه دولة
الرك كله مش على تطبيق الشريعه لكن على من يطبقوهااااااااااااااا
حاجة تانى 
هو فى الشريعة يأخذ دم المسلم بدم الكافر؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> حنا مش بناقش دينك هنا، احنا بنقول انكم ماتعملوش كدا عشان دي شريعتكم، لكن احنا مانعملش كدا ليه؟ عشان دي شريعتكم؟!!



هذا المفترض لكن انت تدخلت ودخلت فيه الدين فوضحت



> وانت مالك ، ينتسب او ما ينتسبش، هو حر، انت مالك.



هذه وجهة نظر ديني مفروض انا اللي اقولك انت مالك ليه تحشر نفسك وتعترض؟ تعترض على تطبيقه فيك ماشي لكن عليه مو من حقك



ول





> ا كل الناس تعرف انه ابنه اللي من صلبه هو ابنه، تبرير اجوف وفارغ وضعيف جداً، ولا كل الناس بتعرف ان الزوجة زوجة هذا الرجل، ولا ان المراة هذه اخته .. منطق ضعيف جدا


..
سبحان الله هذا كان منطقك انت اللي قلت كل الناس تعرف رديت ماهو ضروري .. وهي مش مسالة معرفه فقط لكن فيها احكام شرعيه ماتنطبق على المتبني .. سواء عرفو ان من صلبه ام لا



> فيه أطفال لقطاء ، أو من بعد الحروب ، يكونوا غير معروفين الأهل نهائياً
> 
> فهذه ليست حجة لإلغاء نظام التبنى



ايش مشكلتهم؟ يظلون ماهم من صلبه ومايجوز تطبق عليهم احكام الشرعيه الخاصه بالنسب والابوه


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*قطع يد السارق.....رجم الزاني......جلد المخمور، ....إلخ
ان ما يثير الاهتمام فعلا هو ان المحكمة الدستورية اذا افترضنا انها جعلت من ركيزتها الأولى مبادئ منظومة دينية ، هل يمكن لهذه المحكمة ان تنشط و تشرع و تراقب من غير ما تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التراث الفقهى للدين ده ؟!
مثلا ناخد الاسلام و اللى هما عايزين يطبقوه ... الاحتكام هيكون للنص المؤسس ذاته يعنى القرأن الذى يحتوى على حدود واضحة و صريحة ( بالنسبة للمسلم ) ، مهما كان تفتحه و مهما كان مؤمن بالديمقراطية هل يقدر انه يفرط فيها ( هذه الحدود)؟؟؟ 
هل المشرع هيكون عنده القدرة اصلا انه يجادل فى مشروعية و دستورية تطبيق الحدود ؟؟ فى ظل دولة تعتبر دستورها مستمد من الشريعة الاسلامية و تلتزم بمبادئ تلك الشريعة حتى فى خطوطها العريضة ؟!
لو اراد المشرع انه يجادل فى الحدود دى او يراجعها او حتى يعطلها ... ممكن اقول يتجرأ على رفضها ! ...يبقى اول حد هيقف قصاده هى المحكمة الدستورية بنفسها و هتقيده بما نص عليه الدستور ، يبقى المخرج الوحيد له هو اللى كتبه بأيده .
و عليه فالاسلاميين المتشددين فى الحالة دى هم الاكثر انسجام لما يلتزموا بالنصوص الفقهية .... و ده طبعا معناه انهم هيسحلوا الكتاب و المفكرين الاحرار الى المحاكم و يطلقوا نساءهم ، و من غير كسوف هتسمح لهم باعلان نيتهم انهم يفرضوا الجزية ( زى ما قال القرأن ) و يتمسكوا كمان بالطريقة المهينة التى تدفع بها .*

*الاسلاميين مش بيرضوا بأنصاف الحلول ، ميهمهمش الديمقراطية فى ذاتها و لا الحرية بأنواعها ، و الدليل على كده انهم بيتأقلموا مع كل انظام الحكم اللى بتنزل عند رغبتهم و تحقق لهم اغراضهم .
الاسلاميين همهم الوحيد هو السطو و الانقضاض على المكتسبات المدنية فى الدول العربية  و تعذيب الناس و سحلهم ( عايشين فى دور امير الانتقام ) .

مثال صغير بس على الشريعة و تطبيقها .. حد الرجم مثلا ، ايه الغباء اللى هما فيه ده .. رجم !!! ده من ابشع انواع التعذيب للانسان بل هو تصرف بربرى ... كمان اعذرونى اخوتى المسيحين ... الحرق بالنار اللى طبقتوه على الهراطقة بردو لا يمكن ان نقبله لا يمكن ان تقبل البشرية مثل هذه التصرفات و الاحكام ..
هل هذه الشرائع من عند اله ؟!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2012)

> هذا المفترض لكن انت تدخلت ودخلت فيه الدين فوضحت


لم اتدخل في دينك، لو كررتيها مرة أخرى عن عمد سأعتبرك كاذبة.



> هذه وجهة نظر ديني


واحنا مالنا بدينك وشريعتك، تنطبق علينا ليه!!



> انا اللي اقولك انت مالك ليه تحشر نفسك وتعترض؟


هذا قلة فهم منك للموضوع، فنحن لا نعترض على دينك بل على تطبيق دينك علينا، فلكم دينكم طبقوه عليكم فقط، لكن ليس علينا، أعلمتي انك .... ودين؟



> تعترض على تطبيقه فيك ماشي لكن عليه مو من حقك


لا لا، هو من حقي ان انتقد اي شيء في الوجود، هذا حق اصيل للإنسان، لكن انا هنا لا انتقده اصلا، بل انتقد تطبيقه علينا..



> سبحان الله هذا كان منطقك انت اللي قلت كل الناس تعرف رديت ماهو ضروري



وهذا بيان واضح على نقصان العقل!!

انا اتكلم انه مع الوقت سيعرف الكل انه ابنه، من هم الكل؟ هل كل العالم؟! لا بالطبع، هل كل البلد؟ لا بالطبع، هل كل المحافظة؟ لا بالطبع، هل كل المدينة؟ لا بالطبع، بل كل من يعرفوه!

فانتي تكلمتي في شيء خارج هذا الإطار فأوضحت عوار منطقك الهزيل..



> وهي مش مسالة معرفه فقط لكن فيها احكام شرعيه ماتنطبق على المتبني


رجعنا تاني للأحكام الشرعية، الأحكام الشرعية دي علي المسلمين مش علينا احنا، احنا مش بنؤمن بدينك ولا بعقيدتك ولا شريعتك اصلا، يبقى احكامك دي عليكم فقط مش علينا، يبقى ليه تتمنع من الكل؟!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*وهل حقاً القرآن يحوى حدوداً واضحة وصريحة !!!!!!!!!

أم الشيئ وعكسه ، وكلام ينسخ بعضه !!!!!!!!!!!

الدخول فى موضوع الشريعة الإسلامية معناه الدخول فى المتاهة التى يحكمها الفقهاء ، ليحللوا ويحرموا بطريقة : فيها قولان 

وسنعيش على نظام : إن عشقت فإعشق قمر  ، وإن سرقت فإسرق جمل

وأنت عارف طبعاً قصتى قمر صاحبة الحظوة ، وسرقة الجمل بواسطة عبيد صاحب الحظوة أيضاً

بل وتعرف كيف أن محمد طبق حد الجلد على الزانى صاحب الحظوة ، بضربه ضربة واحدة بمائة عود من الحشائش الرقيقة !! بحجة أنه ضعيف وغلبان وحيموت لو جلدوه ، يعنى يقدر يزنى لكن عند الجلد يبقى غلبان ويستحق العطف !!!!! لأن له أصحاب أقوياء توسطوا له عند محمد ، وبرغم أن محمد لم يراه بنفسه ليتأكد من حالته

فهكذا سيحكمنا هذا القانون اللعين 

 إعشق قمر وإسرق جمل ، ما دام لك الحظوة 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> وهي مش مسالة معرفه فقط لكن فيها احكام شرعيه ماتنطبق على المتبني
> رجعنا تاني للأحكام الشرعية، الأحكام الشرعية دي علي المسلمين مش علينا احنا، احنا مش بنؤمن بدينك ولا بعقيدتك ولا شريعتك اصلا، يبقى احكامك دي عليكم فقط مش علينا، يبقى ليه تتمنع من الكل؟!!



اما عاد
صبرني يارب حتى ذا الموضوع صعب ينفهم!
انتم تكلمتم عن التبني في الاسلام قمت رديت عليكم
عن اسباب تحريمها اللي حضرتك اعترضت عليها
مع ان مالك شغل فيها 

ما قلت تنطبق عليك ونقاش ذا ماكان عن تطبيقها على الغير
عساك فهمت ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> هل حقاً القرآن يحوى حدوداً واضحة وصريحة !!!!!!!!!
> 
> أم الشيئ وعكسه ، وكلام ينسخ بعضه !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ليتك تجيب على  سؤاله عن حرفكم بالنار لهراطقتكم

شريعتنا واضحه مو واضحه واسطه مو واسطه مالك شغل فيها واظني ما تلزمك في شئ استنتاجتك وفهمك يخصك انت لوحدك نحن نعرف ايش عندنا. قال واسطه وحضوه اي والله لو عنده ذي الواسطه كان وعد من رباه الجنه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليتك تجيب على  سؤاله عن حرفكم بالنار لهراطقتكم
> 
> شريعتنا واضحه مو واضحه واسطه مو واسطه مالك شغل فيها واظني ما تلزمك في شئ استنتاجتك وفهمك يخصك انت لوحدك نحن نعرف ايش عندنا. قال واسطه وحضوه اي والله لو عنده ذي الواسطه كان وعد من رباه الجنه


*
أنا أشرت لثلاث وقائع محددة 

لو حضرتك لا تعرفيها ، فإسألى عنها أهل العلم عندكم ، أو إبحثى عنها على النت ، فى مواقعكم أنتم 

++ والواقعة الخاصة بنبى الإسلام ، مذكورة -من المواقع الإسلامية- فى الموضوع الموجود رابطه فى توقيعى 

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوسبل اقتباسي كان رد على مكرم مو عليكِ




*اوكي انا رديت علي الرد الي كان فيه اقتباس لي فقط...*

*شكرا*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم

 ثانكس كل اللي تتكلمون عنه هنا اقراه هنا وهناك
لو مافي شئ اسمه ان اكرمكم اتقاكم كان نحن الهواشم 
دخلنا الجنه من اي باب نشاء معقول كل ذي الواسطه ويستخسر على قبيلته افلاتهم عن العقوبه!

جوسبل
العفو وشكر على الرد ه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مكرم
> 
> ثانكس كل اللي تتكلمون عنه هنا اقراه هنا وهناك
> لو مافي شئ اسمه ان اكرمكم اتقاكم كان نحن الهواشم
> دخلنا الجنه من اي باب نشاء معقول كل ذي الواسطه ويستخسر على قبيلته افلاتهم عن العقوبه!


*
طالما أن حضرتك مقتنعة بأن طائفة وعرق من الناس ، أعلى فى التقوى من كل بنى البشر

وهو ما يُسمى بالتميز العنصرى

فيستحيل أن سيادتك تقبلين الكلام ممن تظنين أنهم أدنى فى المرتبة وفى التقوى 

++ ونقطة ثانية ، وهى أن المحاباة لم تكن فقط بسبب العنصر المتميز ، بل كذلك بسبب الجاه والسطوة ، مثلما فى حالة عدم تطبيق شريعة قطع اليد على السارقين للجمل ، وهم كانوا من عبيد رجل ذى مكانة كبيرة 

+++ وعلى كل حال ، فلسيادتك مطلق الحرية فى الطريق الذى تختاريه للتفكير

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم موجه للمسلمين بينهم وبين انفسهم ان المقياس القرب الى الله هو التقوى لا النسب ولا القوه ولا المال ولا الجاه 
وليست موجه لكم من الاساس يعني
انت الذي لايمكن تقتنع باي شئ يخص ديني لان حكمك عليه  مسبقا انه دين شياطني وبالتالي تفهمه وتفسره على هواك عشان كده انا مش منتظره منك تفهمه من الاساس بحياديه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم موجه للمسلمين بينهم وبين انفسهم ان المقياس القرب الى الله هو التقوى لا النسب ولا القوه ولا المال ولا الجاه
> وليست موجه لكم من الاساس يعني
> انت الذي لايمكن تقتنع باي شئ يخص ديني لان حكمك عليه  مسبقا انه دين شياطني وبالتالي تفهمه وتفسره على هواك عشان كده انا مش منتظره منك تفهمه من الاساس بحياديه


*
لست أنا الذى قلت أن هذا العرق من الناس هم أتقى الناس ، بل سيادتك فى مداخلتك السابقة

أما أنك تعترضى على إعتبارنا أن هذا الدين من الشيطان ، وبالتالى ترفضين كلامنا ، فهذا من حقك ، ولكن من الأفضل أن تفكرى ولو قليلاً 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> لست أنا الذى قلت أن هذا العرق من الناس هم أتقى الناس ، بل سيادتك فى مداخلتك السابقة



معليش انا ما قلت هذا الكلام يمكن صار بينا سوء فهم انا قلت لو عنده واسطه والمساله ما تتعدى كونها واسطه لكان ادخل ناسه وقبيلته وعدهم الجنه هذا ما قلته وعشان كذا ذكرت ان اكرمكم اتقاكم وليس احسنكم عرق او قرابه او اغناكم.. اتمنى اكون وضحت وايش كنت اقصد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ان ما يثير الاهتمام فعلا هو ان المحكمة الدستورية اذا افترضنا انها جعلت من ركيزتها الأولى مبادئ منظومة دينية ، هل يمكن لهذه المحكمة ان تنشط و تشرع و تراقب من غير ما تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التراث الفقهى للدين ده ؟!**!*


*أية يا عم علمانى  ههههههههههههههه:flowers:*
*دستورية اية اللى هتشرع ؟*
*الدستورية العليا منوط بها مراقبة القوانين من حيث توائمها مع دستور الدولة من عدمه ....ولا تراقب ولا تبدى رأياًَ الا بناءاً على دعوى مرفوعة أمامها ..*
*ومالهاش دعوة بالمنظومة الدينية نهائى ...* :flowers:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> معليش انا ما قلت هذا الكلام يمكن صار بينا سوء فهم انا قلت لو عنده واسطه والمساله ما تتعدى كونها واسطه لكان ادخل ناسه وقبيلته وعدهم الجنه هذا ما قلته وعشان كذا ذكرت ان اكرمكم اتقاكم وليس احسنكم عرق او قرابه او اغناكم.. اتمنى اكون وضحت وايش كنت اقصد


*
معلش ، هذا ما فهمته من مداخلتك ، وهى بلهجة غير واضحة تماماً بالنسبة لى 

ولعلى فهمتها هكذا -مع عدم وضوح اللهجة لى- لمعرفتى بالمكانة الخاصة جداً للهاشميين ، مع إحترامى لشخصك الكريم 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم
من قال لك عندهم مكانه خاصه؟ اذا احد قالك هذا الكلام مو صحيح
ماعندهم اي مكانه دينيه او دنويه ولا عندهم وضع خاص حالهم حال باقي المسلمين ومن يقول غير كذا هم فقط الشيعه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مكرم
> من قال لك عندهم مكانه خاصه؟ اذا احد قالك هذا الكلام مو صحيح
> ماعندهم اي مكانه دينيه او دنويه ولا عندهم وضع خاص حالهم حال باقي المسلمين ومن يقول غير كذا هم فقط الشيعه



*يعنى علشان ما نبعدش عن الموضوع الأصلى ، نكتفى بما إتفقنا عليه ونرجئ الباقى لظروف أخرى *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> التبني حرام لان الطفل مش من صلب من يتبنى  هذا هو السبب وانتهى
> مالها علاقه بتحليك اللي من مزاجك طبعا..
> 
> دام المشكله من الغاء المحاكم الدينيه .. رجعو محاكم وكل حد ينام على دين اللي يعتنقه..


*
هذا ليس تحليل شخصى

هذا ما حدث فعلاً فى موضوع رؤيته لزينب بنت جحش وهى حاسرة (عارية) بعد دخوله خيمتها أو بيتها بدون إستئذان بصفته أبو رجل البيت 
فعاد يهذى بإسمها حتى فى منامه
وقد جاءت شريعة إلغاء التبنى ومعها فرمان إلهى بتطليق زينب من إبنه بالتبنى ، ومعهما فرمان إلهى ثالث بتزويجها من محمد

كل هذا حدث مع بعضه ، حتى أن عائشة صاحت : عجبى على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك 

+++++++

وهكذا مرة أخرى خرجنا عن الموضوع الأصلى

فأعتذر عن ذلك
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هذا ليس تحليل شخصى*
> 
> *هذا ما حدث فعلاً فى موضوع رؤيته لزينب بنت جحش وهى حاسرة (عارية) بعد دخوله خيمتها أو بيتها بدون إستئذان بصفته أبو رجل البيت *
> *فعاد يهذى بإسمها حتى فى منامه*
> ...


 مكرم
فين دليلك على هذا الكلام
افتح موضوع فى القسم الإسلامى لنرى
حملتك البغضاء والكراهية يامكرم إلى إطلاق الكلام 
دون تثبت ولاروية !!
رويدك !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*هو فعلاً خروج عن الموضوع ، فلك حق فى ذلك

ولكن الأمر موجود فعلاً فى الكتب الإسلامية التى قرأتها أنا بنفسى ، ولكنى لن أزيد لئلا يزيد الخروج عن الموضوع الحالى

أما عن فتح موضوع بذلك ، فسأفكر 
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هو فعلاً خروج عن الموضوع ، فلك حق فى ذلك*
> 
> *ولكن الأمر موجود فعلاً فى الكتب الإسلامية التى قرأتها أنا بنفسى ، ولكنى لن أزيد لئلا يزيد الخروج عن الموضوع الحالى*
> 
> *أما عن فتح موضوع بذلك ، فسأفكر *


 لا ...
أنت ذكرت اتهامات خطيرة على نبى الإسلام
أرنا من أين أتيت بها ؟
أرنا أمانتك العلمية يامكرم !


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*صدقنى أنا كنت دلوقتى داخل على القسم الإسلامى لأعرف إن كان يوجد موضوع فعلاً  عن ذلك ، بدلاً من تكرار العمل بلا داعى

أما عن الكتب ، فقد كنت قد قرأته فى عدة كتب ، ليس واضحاً فى ذهنى الآن إلاَّ كتاب الدكتورة بنت الشاطئ عن نساء النبى

وأعتقد أنه يوجد عندى منه نسخة fpd 

سأبحث عنها وسأرد على حضرتك الليلة بإذن ربنا 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*هذا جزء مما جاء فى كتاب نساء النبى للدكتورة بنت الشاطئ
1- قول عائشة : ما أرى ربك إلاَّ يسارع فى هواك – صفحة 95 
2- أنه دخل بيت زيد ، وكان على باب حجرتها ستر من شعر ، فطيره الهواء فرآها حاسرة (أى عارية)، فتمتم بكلمات سمعت منها قوله : سبحان مصرف القلوب (مقلب القلوب صفحة 161) ، وزواجه منها بأمر السماء ، وما نزل فيها من قرآن ، مثل : وإذ تقول للذى أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه إمسك عليك زوجك وإتق الله ، وتخفى فى نفسك ما الله مبديه ... فلما قضى زيد منها وتراً زوجناكها ... إلخ
فى باب زواج بأمر السماء إبتداء من صفحة 158
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هذا جزء مما جاء فى كتاب نساء النبى للدكتورة بنت الشاطئ*
> *1- قول عائشة : ما أرى ربك إلاَّ يسارع فى هواك – صفحة 95 *
> *2- أنه دخل بيت زيد ، وكان على باب حجرتها ستر من شعر ، فطيره الهواء فرآها حاسرة (أى عارية)، فتمتم بكلمات سمعت منها قوله : سبحان مصرف القلوب (مقلب القلوب صفحة 161) ، وزواجه منها بأمر السماء ، وما نزل فيها من قرآن ، مثل : وإذ تقول للذى أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه إمسك عليك زوجك وإتق الله ، وتخفى فى نفسك ما الله مبديه ... فلما قضى زيد منها وتراً زوجناكها ... إلخ*
> *فى باب زواج بأمر السماء إبتداء من صفحة 158*
> ...


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2012)

استاذ ياسر 
ارى ان الموضوع اخذ منعطف بعيدا عن تماما مضمونة
ببساطة كدة كان عنوان الموضوع لية مش موافقين على تطبيق الشريعة
وانا رديت وقلت مين قال مش موافقين ؟؟
شريعتك طبقها براحتك على من يؤمن بها ام من لا يؤمن بدينك وشريعتك فغير ملزم باحكامها
كيف وباى منطق تطبق احكام شريعة ما  يعتنقها مجموعة من الافراد وحتى ان كانوا اغلبية ان تطبق على افراد اخرين يعتنقون مذاهب مختلفة
المنطق ان تطبق على الجميع احكام القانون الوضعية المجتمعية التى راعت انة  لاتميز بين افراد الوطن الواحد من حيث الدين ولا اللغة او اللون
ومتقوليش  وهى الشريعة الاسلامية مش راعت دة وفين التميز
كفاية اقولك ان تطبق عليا احكام شرعية  تؤمن انت بها من خلال دينك وتجعلها احاكم عامة على الكل هذا فى حد ذاتة احجاف بالاخرين حتى لوكانت اكثر عدلا فى رايك من القوانين الوضعية
متقوليش برضة منتوا هتحكموا شريعتكم فى الاحوال الشخصية ...
لا انا بتكلم ان شريعتك لا تعنينى ابدا سواء فى احوال شخصية او عامة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > *هذا جزء مما جاء فى كتاب نساء النبى للدكتورة بنت الشاطئ*
> ...


----------



## ramy22 (19 يونيو 2012)

T H A N K S

يبدوا ان اغلبية المسلمين يؤمنوا كيقين بانة هناك فصل عندما تطبق الشريعة الاسلامية بحيث تطبق عليهم فقط دون المسيحيين . 

وهذا مغلوط تماما لانة بـ الفعل كما ذكر اخوتى حدث ان المحكمة الدستورية العليا حكمت بـ الزواج الثانى للمسيحيين وهذا الحكم بالطبع مستمد من اين ( من الشريعة الاسلامية) 

وايضا بالنسبة لموضوع التبنى فهو مرفوض لديها فقط ومع ذلك تحجبة على المسيحى ايضا وتحاكمة اذا التف للحصول على التبنى فى الاوراق الرسمية بذكر انة ابنة الشرعى ( ولان الحكم جائر على المسيحى فهذا دفعة الى الالتفاف فغريب هذا المنطق حقا فماذا سوف يريد المسيحى المتبنى لشخص الا الرعاية لة )


وايضا بالنسبة لما يحدث فى السودان من رجم المسيحى لانة خالف العادات والاحكام الاسلامية هناك رغم انى غير متيقن تماما هل يحدث وحدث هذا فعلا ؟ 

ولماذا السودان قسمت هل حقا بسبب الدين ؟

وايضا بالنسبة للمعارضة هل يمكن معارضة الحكم الاسلامى( المتمثل فى الاشخاص) الن يقال حينها انة ضد الدين وليس ضد اشخاص الن يكون الاهتمام الاكبر كما راينا فى مجلس الشعب هو الهوس الجنسى . 

الن يكون اغلبية التشريعات والقوانيين اهمها عورة المراة ولبسها وعادتها وما يجب وما لا يصح فى دولة اسلامية 

وبالتاكيد ستؤخذ المراة المسيحية فى الرجليين بان تللك دولة اسلامية ولا يصح ذاك وذاك الى اخرة 

رغم انهم ( الاسلاميين)  الان غير صرحاء فى الوقت الحالى بما يخص الملابس التى يجب ارتدائها والسياحة والاجانب ... الخ   سيجعلنا نخاف كل الخوف مما يمكن ان يحدث لنا فى ظل دولة مصبوغة بالصبغة الدينية 

حتى اخواننا المسلميين العاديين المعتدليين الذين ضد الحكم الاسلامى وضد تطبيق الشريعة فى كل اوجة الحياة سوف يلينوون مع اول نص صريح من القران بوجوب تنفيذ الحدوود ووجوب تنفيذ شرع اللة فى الاض ووجوب الخلافة الاسلامية والحرب فى سبيل اللة . 

لن ياخذ منهم الامر كثيرا حتى يعوا ان المسلم لا يستوى مع المسيحى الكافر واة من الدعاة المتشددون فيكفى قال اللة وقال الرسول حتى يتم دفننا احياء . وفى موضع اخر ( وهذا الموضع الاخر هو الان وما يحدث من ان المسلميين يقوموا بتطميين الاخوة المسيحيين بانهم سيعيشوا فى حماية ورخاء واخوة الى اخرة مع ذكر بعض الايات على  بان المسيحى اقرب مودة ورحمة )  

فيجعللك هذا عاجز عن الرؤية الواضحة لنظرة القران للمسيحى او للاخر عامة 

فتارة هو معى وتارة اخرة يحرض ضدى ويكفرنى ويستبيح اموالى ويفرض على الجزية 

فكيـف اطمئن لتطبيق شريعتهم تلك ؟

والخوف الاكبر لما يمكن ان يستجد​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يونيو 2012)

*الإسلام هو دين المراوغة بكل أنواعها 

من كذب مطلق تحت مسمى التقية

ومن إستغفال للآخرين تحت مسمى المعاريض

فمن يأمن من هكذا دين وهكذا شريعة

إنظر إلى فولدر ثقافة الكذب فى الإسلام ، الموجود رابطها فى توقيعى ، لتعرف حجم المصيبة الرهيبة فى التعامل مع المتدينين الإسلاميين ، تراث من الخبرات والأساليب والحيل الرهيبة ، التى تجعل المافيا مجرد طفلة بريئة بالنسبة لهم
*


----------

